# ايوش بالعربي Arabic IOSH



## safety113 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

وأخيرا سيتحقق الحلم
للمرة الاولى بتاريخ سوريا والعالم
ستعطى دورة الايوش باللغة العربية كاملة وبسوريا
*التدريب معتمد من المعهد البريطاني للسلامة والصحة المهنية بانجلترا IOSH
و يمكن توثيق وتصديق الشهادة من المجلس الثقافي البريطاني بسوريا.
المكان دمشق*

*الزمان : 15 / 1 / 2012
*
*للاستعلام: 
*
* [email protected]
00963932954036*
*IOSH Managing Safely Training Course in Syria دورة الايوش باللغة العربية بسوريا

Institution of Occupational Safety and Health
IOSH (Institute of Occupational Safety & Health) Managing Safely Training Course
As one of the top 5 providers of IOSH training in the UK, we are one of the first providers of the new Managing Safely course. No more “death by PowerPoint”. We know that getting people fully involved, having fun, and learning by doing, is the way to achieve health and safety training success. 
Health and Safety Training is becoming an ever more important consideration for businesses of all sizes.
Providing staff with an accredited Health and Safety course can reduce insurance premiums, increase productivity and profitability, and save money on work-related health issues.
This comprehensive 5-day IOSH Managing Safely training course is accredited by the (IOSH) and is designed to provide delegates with the knowledge and tools to manage the health and safety issues they are responsible for.
This Health & Safety course is suitable for managers and supervisors in any sector and anyone who is responsible for management of risk and resources in the workplace.
Overview
In the course you’ll find a practical programme, full of step-by-step guidance, and a sharp business focus. Our IOSH Managing Safely training course is for Managers, Supervisors and Safety Representatives who require the tools to tackle health and safety problems in their workplace.
IOSH Managing Safely Training Course Structure & Content: 5 days
Module 01 – Introducing Managing Safely
Module 02 – Assessing Risks
Module 03 – Controlling Risks 
Module 04 – Understanding Your Responsibilities
Module 05 – Identifying Hazards
Module 06 – Investigating Accidents and Incidents
Module 07 – Measuring Performance
Module 08 – Protecting Our Environment
Course Material
Each delegate will be issued with a workbook to assist them both during and after the course - this workbook will contain information, guidance and forms to assist managers. The course is designed to be interactive, allowing delegates the opportunity to develop their skills with the support of the course tutor.
Assessment & Certification
• This course will conclude with two assessments. 
A- 45minute closed book assessment of around 20 questions
• a practical assessment consisting of a workplace project related to the delegates own workplace.

Upon successful completion of this course and project, the Institution of Occupational Safety and Health (IOSH) will award a certificate.
The standard course is 4 days duration but we can run a 5 day version to include additional company or industry information.
ا
وذلك بع نجاح
** كورس ديبلومة الناسب في سوريا - دمشق - لمدة خمسة أيام - تحصلون بعدها على شهادة معتمدة من الجمعية الوطنية لمحترفي السلامة والصحة الامريكية NASP - اضافة الى كارنيه لمزيد من المعلومات الاتصال:
00963944931052
00963932954036
ولدينا باقة كاملة من الكورسات:

... Level 2 Award in Health & in Food Safety 
Level 2 Award in Fire Safety Principles
Level 2 Award in Health & Safety in the work place
Level 2 Award in Risk Assessment
Level 2 Environmental Management best Practices
OSHA Compliance 30 H Health & Safety in general Industry & 30 H in Construction
IOSH Managing Safety Training Course
NEBOSH Award Health & Safety in the Workplace*


----------



## korba (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي على مشاركتنا مثل هذه الدورات المييزة فعلا و التي تنفرد بها شركة نايا ولكن هل تعطينا فكرة عن تكلفة مثل هذه الدورات


----------



## safety113 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اتصل بي اخي قربى وانا اجاوبك


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (27 ديسمبر 2011)

كل يوم عن يوم ... أجد بأن هناك أشخاص تعمل لأجل الغير ... فجزاهم الله عنا كل الخير ... تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق أخي أحمد ... وسدد الله مساعاك ...


----------



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

على راسي اخي جمعة المحترم
والتحية للجميع


----------



## تامرصالح (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور اخى


----------

